# Pee Pad AND Outside Training



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

Has anyone been successful with potty training outside and using the pee pad? Darley only used her pee pad when in the xpen but she used the doggie door to go outside when out of her pen. She was sick yesterday and had 2 accidents. So we brought her pee pad out of the xpen and she uses it AND goes outside... I guess just depending on how she feels, but she is 100%using both of them... is this confusing to her? I wanted her to learn the pee pad for traveling in hotels... but should I just be taking her out 100% of the time now? She is 14 weeks.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick to this day still uses the pee pad and goes outside. I live in a high rise condo and I am WAY too lazy to have him be an outside only dog! He isn't confused at all. When we're outside, he goes outside but if we're inside and he needs to go, he will go to the right spot every time. The last time he had an accident was at 7 months (my fault completely, I left him locked in our bedroom and he went on the carpet) and before that he had been completely accident free since 4.5 months. He's 13 months now.

I actually don't see a problem at all with having your dog be both pee pad trained and outside trained. It can really be helpful in many different situations.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Not confusing. We have dogs who will use litter, pads, newspaper, or outside. Teach them "go potty" and later "go potty on _____" and you can fill in the blank.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Maybe it isn't confusing for a hav but I had a hard time with my maltese. We were on a third floor and then we moved into a house so we switched her training to outdoors and removed the pee pad. To this day if she is in someone's home with a doormat on the inside, she might just use it. She really thinks all little rugs are pads. My in laws know the drill when Belle is there put the bath mat and the doormat up.

Amanda


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

I agree with Amanda. Scout has been trained to use a pee pad or go outside (I find pee pads to be a necessary evil in the midwest because Scout doesn't like to go out in the snow). But, Scout does not differentiate between small rugs (like the ones we have in our bathroom or the doormats by doors) and pee pads.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I wondered about this as well. We were at the beach for a week on the 6th floor of a high-rise but we just picked him up and hurried out! He only had a few accidents and it was really because we weren't paying attention, he was even heading for the door by the end of the week. Back home he had a few accidents at first but he's doing better now. I think we'll just stick to going outside although I don't know how well this will work out when we travel again.


----------



## PMcCoy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Pee Pad and/or Outside*

I am been using both for my dogs for years. One is a Shih Tzu (7 years old) and Toby is an 8 month old Havanese. They will use either, faithfully. There are times that I just can't bring the two of them out and they have adjusted well.

Peggy


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Mijo goes in his litter box and outside. However, I like outside MUCH better as he will use the litter for #1 and do #2 just NEXT to the litter. GRRR! :frusty:

Connie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Tom King said:


> Not confusing. We have dogs who will use litter, pads, newspaper, or outside. Teach them "go potty" and later "go potty on _____" and you can fill in the blank.


I agree with you Tom. I tell them to got on the pad and they understand me 100%. These are not stupid animals, they are very smart. They get it.


----------



## marisoma (Jan 20, 2008)

Giotto is six months and he is pee pad and outside trained, and has no problems using either, though he loves to pee outside.

I got him in February when he was 10 weeks old and initially I trained him on the pee pads because of the snow and cold weather, but from day one I also tried to get him to go outside, too. So, it's natural for him to eliminate in both areas. He's been 99% housetrained since he was 4 months old and he rarely has an accident in the house and when he does it is usually on my bathmat near the pee pad. For some reason he will not pee twice on the same pad and in that case will pee next to it or on the mats. I don't know if that is really an accident per se as his intention is to go on the pee pad, but that is the only time he goes anywhere other than outside or the pee pad. So, for me, it's no issue for him to do both and it actually has been nice to have the option of the pee pad on rainy or snowy days or at night.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I think it's great when they will use both so that when you can't take them out they know to use the pad. My problem is that Cicero just stopped using a pad and always goes outside. The good thing is that DH or I are always here with him so he is outside in the yard so much I guess he just picked his spots. Pees at one area and poops 30 feet from that. I think since he got a good treat each time he went outside -- that made him an outside potty dog because when he used the pad we didn't always see him and he didn't get the treat. If I was you I would keep the pad (we do) and try to keep him knowing he can go at both places -- and be happy when he goes outside.


----------



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses. I really debated for a long time if I should train her with both but we plan to travel with her alot. In big cities its a little hard to find grass sometimes. We were only using the pee pad in the xpen. Now that she has access to the pad all the time, PLUS a doggie door, we've been 100%. We did shrink the room down like Tom said to do and when she is 100% for 2 weeks we will increase a little space. I can't figure out why she uses the pee pad at certain times then others, I suppose I don't really need to know


----------



## Tango's Mommy (Jun 22, 2008)

Tango is 8 weeks old and I've been training him to go outside, but he also uses the pad at night and for emergencies. I know I'm new to the Havanese scene, but I think it's okay because they are highly intelligent creatures.


----------



## Lively (Jun 9, 2007)

Lucy was trained at the breeder to use pup grass. After my first visit I was sold and purchased one of the systems for our main floor. She potties on both the pup grass and outside no problem. The pup grass looks like real grass so I think it is easy for her to associate the two as the same.

Our house is mainly wood floors. At first she associated rugs with pup grass, but I broke her of that quickly. Also, sometimes she misses because she only puts her front paws on the grass and pees right next to the grass. It took me a while to figure out what was going on. It usually only happened when she was left in her pen while I was gone.

We have accidents time to time but nothing like we would have had without that pup grass.

Plus, our winters here in Illinois are miserable cold. I am so relieved I won't be going out to take her to potty in 10 degree weather!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

*K-9 grass*

Daisy Mae is also using K-9 grass. She will go outside as well, and I think she prefers to poop outside, but she'll run to her "potty grass" when in the house or in the middle of the night. I keep one in my office,one in our bedroom and one in the sun-room. I purchased extra inserts and hose them off so there's always a clean one. I am AMAZED there isn't any odor to the grass. I put a pee-pad under it to soak up pee.

It's great because we don't have to take her out in the thunderstorms or in the middle of the night. Daisy Mae slept in until 8:00 AM this morning. She goes on the K-9 grass in the middle of the night and doesn't wake us up!

Lynda


----------



## yanks0420 (Feb 11, 2008)

Guapo used the wee wee pads until he got his final round of vaccinations. Now we take him outside and have the pads indoors in case he needs to go at any point in time. He hasn't had any accidents (knock on wood) and doesn't seem confused. He's 3.5 months old at this point.


----------

